# صلاة للقديس مار إفرام السريانى لطلب المعونة...



## ABOTARBO (21 مايو 2010)

*





صلاة للقديس مار إفرام السريانى لطلب المعونة...

إليك اتضرع ايها المسيح مخلص العالم كله انظر إلىّ وارحمنى ونجنى من كثرة اثامى فانى قد انكرت سائر الصالحات التى صنعتها معى منذ حداثتى لأنى كنت عادم الفهم فجعلتنى مملوءآ علمآ وحكمة وتكاثرت علىّ نعمتك فاشبعت جوعى وارويت عطشى واضأت ذهنى المظلم وجمعت من الضلال افكارى.

فالآن اسجد واتضرع الى تعطفك الذى لا يوصف معترفآ بضعفى. لا تغضب علىّ ايها الكلى الصلاح يا صورة الآب ويا شعاع المجد الذى لا يرى ارحمنى من الشهوات فانها كالنار تلهب كليتىّ وقلبى منها اذ صنعت فىّ منزلآ بظهور صلاحك.

ايها السيد المعطى الحياة وحدك اعطنى طلبى واحجب آثامى ناظرآ الى تنهداتى.

لتترائف علىّ فى تلك الساعة الرهيبة ولتسترنى تحت اجنحة نعمتك وتعطفك اللذين لا ينطق بهما . واجعلنى مشاركآ لذلك اللص اليمين الذى بكلمته صار وارثآ الفردوس.
فأقرب لتعطفك مجدآ لأنك شاهدت تنهداتى وسمعت صراخى.
نعم يا سيدى الذى بلا خطية وحدك والمتعطف علىّ اسكب علىّ صلاحك الذى لا يوصف . اعطنى ولكافة الذين يحبونك ان نسجد لمجدك فى ملكوتك واذا تمتعنا بجمالك نقول المجد للآب الذى خلقتنا.

المجد للأبن الذى خلصنا
المجد للروح القدس الذى جددنا
الى ابد الدهور كلها.
آمين
*​


----------



## nerooo_jesus (21 مايو 2010)

اميــــــــن
صلاة رائعة يا استاذنا
ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك


----------



## النهيسى (21 مايو 2010)

أمين 

شكرا صلاه فى منتهى الروعه​


----------



## geegoo (21 مايو 2010)

_*مفيش كلمات شكر كفاية علي جمال هذه الصلاة ...

 ربنا يعوض تعبك و يعطيك القوة لاكمال خدمته دائما ...*_


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

nerooo_jesus قال:


> اميــــــــن
> صلاة رائعة يا استاذنا
> ربنا يبارك فى خدمتك


ربنا يخليكى..أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> أمين
> 
> شكرا صلاه فى منتهى الروعه​


الشكر لحضرتك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

geegoo قال:


> _*مفيش كلمات شكر كفاية علي جمال هذه الصلاة ...
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعبك و يعطيك القوة لاكمال خدمته دائما ...*_


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 مايو 2010)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*​


----------



## ABOTARBO (22 مايو 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *آميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين*​


أشكرك للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## شحاتة يعقوب (24 مايو 2010)

ربنا يدبر اموركم


----------



## شحاتة يعقوب (24 مايو 2010)

الرب قادر على كل شيئ فمن غير صلاة  لاء يقدر الانسان ان يستمتع بربنا يسوع المسيح


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 مايو 2010)

شحاتة يعقوب قال:


> الرب قادر على كل شيئ فمن غير صلاة  لاء يقدر الانسان ان يستمتع بربنا يسوع المسيح


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 يونيو 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## kalimooo (23 يونيو 2010)




----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (24 يونيو 2010)

> *ايها السيد المعطى الحياة وحدك اعطنى طلبى واحجب آثامى ناظرآ الى تنهداتى*


 
تامل طيب

شكرا​


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

KOKOMAN قال:


> اميــــن
> شكرا على الصلاه الجميله
> ربنا يعوضك​



أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

كليمو قال:


>


أشكرك أستاذى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------



## ABOTARBO (24 يونيو 2010)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> تامل طيب
> 
> شكرا​


أشكرك أستاذتى للمرور والمشاركة الطيبة


----------

